# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano Inferno Unitool V1.1.8 Added 195 Huawei HiSiilicon Bootloader & ALL Meizu MTK

## mohamed73

Unitool Ver 1.1.8
What's new ?  *Added Original Huawei Phones More than 195 models are Supported !!*   **Added Support For Read InfoAdded Support for Read Bootloader Unlock CodeAdded Support for Read Firmware Ver *Added Support for get status of Bootloader Locked or not*This  is just Testing ver. There is lot of features are coming, like Imei  Repair, Sp Unlock, App Flashing, Huawei Id, Huawei FRP and much more....Note:  This is the 1st Public BETA version for Huawei Phones, it may have some  kind of issue. Please if you encounter any kindly report.* Added Support for ALL Meizu MTK Phones*  **Added Support for All MTK Meizu Read Full FlashAdded Support for All MTK Meizu Write Full FlashAdded Support for All MTk Meizu Auto FormatAdded Support for All MTK Meizu Read Extended Information *lot of other features are coming*Note:  This is the 1st Public BETA version for Meizu Phones, it may have some  kind of issue, Please if you encounter any kindly report.   ********** Huawei 
****************** Added Support for Huawei HiSilicon Kirin Phones Support* * Here is list of Models & their supported features by Inferno Unitool* *Huawei Honor 8 Pro*   *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 960*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P10 Plus*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 960*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P10*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 960*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P10 Lite*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 658*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P8 Lite (2017)*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 655*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor Magic*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 950*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Mate 9 Pro*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 960*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Mate 9 Porsche Design*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 960*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Mate 9*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 960*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 6X*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 655*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 5c*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 650*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei MediaPad M2 10.0*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 930*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 7*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 935*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei MediaPad M2 8.0*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 930*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details* Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 4C*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 620*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P8 lite*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 620*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P8 max*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 935*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei P8*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 930*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei MediaPad X2*  *CPU: Hisilicon Kirin 930*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 6 Plus*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 925*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Ascend Mate7 Monarch*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 925*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 4X*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 620*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Ascend P7 Sapphire Edition* * CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 910T*  Read Info *Read Firmware ver details** Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Ascend Mate7* * CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 925*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Mulan*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 920*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 6*  CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 920  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Honor 3C 4G*  *CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 910*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status* *Huawei Ascend P7* * CPU: HiSilicon Kirin 910T*  Read Info Read Firmware ver details *Read Bootloader Unlock Code** Read Bootloader Locked/Unlock Status*        * Here is Complete list of Models which are supported*  *Huawei Honor 8 Pro*  *FRD-L01**FRD-L02**FRD-L04**FRD-L09**FRD-L19**FRD-L09**FRD-C00**FRD-AL10**Huawei P10 Plus*  *VKY-AL00**VKY-L29**Huawei P10*  *VTR-AL00**VTR-L29**Huawei P10 Lite*  * PRA-LA1**Huawei P8 Lite*  *ALE-CL00**ALE-L01**ALE-L02**ALE-L03**ALE-L21**ALE-L22**ALE-L23**ALE-L32**ALE-L34**ALE-L52**ALE-L53**ALE-L62**ALE-TL00**ALE-UL00* *Huawei Honor Magic*  *NTS-AL00**Huawei Mate 9 Pro*  *LON-AL00A**LON-AL00B**LON-AL00C**LON-AL00D**LON-CL00B**LON-L09A**LON-L09B**LON-L29A**LON-L29B**LON-L29C**LON-L29D**LON-TL10B**Huawei Mate 9*  *MHA-AL10A**MHA-AL10B**MHA-AL10C**MHA-L09B**MHA-L29B**MHA-L2AB**MHA-TL00A**Huawei Honor 6X*  *BLN-AL10**BLN-L21**BLN-L22**BLN-L23**BLN-TL00**BLN-TL10**Huawei Honor 5c*  *NEM-AL00**NEM-AL10**NEM-AL20**NEM-AL30**NEM-AL50**NEM-AL60**NEM-CL00**NEM-L21**NEM-L22**NEM-L51**NEM-TL00**NEM-TL00H**NEM-TL20**NEM-UL10**Huawei MediaPad M2 10.0*  *M2-801L**M2-802L**M2-803L**Huawei Honor 7*  *PLK-CL00**PLK-L11**PLK-L21**PLK-TL00**PLK-TL00H**PLK-TL01H**PLK-TL11H**PLK-UL00IN**PLK-UL10**Huawei MediaPad M2 8.0*  *M2-802L**M2-801W**Huawei Honor 4C*  *CHM-CL00**CHM-CL10* *CHM-TL00* *CHM-TL00H* *CHM-TL10**CHM-TL10H* *CHM-U01* *CHM-U23* *CHM-UL00* *CHM-UL10**Huawei P8 lite*  *PRA-LX1**PRA-LX3**PRA-L01**PRA-L02**PRA-L03**PRA-L11**PRA-L21**PRA-L22**PRA-L23**PRA-L31**PRA-TL00**PRA-TL10**Huawei P8max*  *P8max DAV-701L**P8max DAV-703L**P8max DAV-713L**Huawei P8*  *GRA-CL00**GRA-CL10**GRA-L03**GRA-L09**GRA-L13**GRA-TL00**GRA-UL00**GRA-UL10**Huawei MediaPad X2*  *GEM-701L**GEM-702L**GEM-703L**GEM-703LT**Huawei Honor 6 Plus*  *PE-TL00M** PE-TL10** PE-TL20* *Huawei Honor 4X*  * Che1-CL10** Che1-CL20* *Che1-L04* *Che2-L03**Che2-L11* *Che2-L12* *Che2-L23**Huawei Ascend P7 Sapphire Edition*  *P7-L00**P7-L05**P7-L07**P7-L09**P7-L10**P7-L11**P7-L12**P7-L15**P7-L18**Huawei Ascend Mate7*  *MT7-CL00**MT7-L09**MT7-L11**MT7-TL00**MT7-TL10**MT7-TL10A**MT7-TL20**MT7-UL00**MT7-J1**Huawei Honor 6*  *H60-J1** H60-L01**H60-L02** H60-L03**H60-L04**H60-L11**H60-L12**H60-L21**Huawei Honor 3C*  *H30-L01**H30-L01M**H30-L02**H30-L11**H30-L11M**3C H30-L12**Huawei Ascend P7*  * P7-L00* *P7-L05**P7-L07* *P7-L09* *P7-L10* *P7-L11* *P7-L12* *P7-L15* *P7-L18*     *There  is many more models which could be supported also there is  possibilities that there is some unsupported models from list. *    * How to do it ?*   *Connect Powered On Phone with Computer & Install الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Dial in DialPad  *#*#2846579#*#*** Open "Project Menu"** Open "Background settings"** Open "USB ports settings"** Select "Manufacture mode"** Make sure it's Installed "Android Adapter PCUI" Driver and port number should be under "256"* *Here is Some Tested Reports by our Beloved Beta Testers & Supporters*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          ******** * Meizu*
****************    * Added Support for Meizu MTK Phones* * Here is the list of Models & their supported features by Inferno Unitool* * Meizu MX5e* * CPU: MT6795 Helio X10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  * Meizu M5s* * CPU: MT6753* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M5 Note* * CPU: MT6755 Helio P10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M3x* * CPU: MT6757 Helio P20* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu U10* * CPU: MT6750* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu U20* * CPU: MT6755 Helio P10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu Pro 6s* * CPU: MT6797T Helio X25* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M5* * CPU: MT6750* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M3 Max* * CPU: MT6755 Helio P10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M3e* * CPU: MT6755 Helio P10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu MX6* * CPU: MT6797 Helio X20* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M3s* * CPU: MT6750* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M3* * CPU: MT6750* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu Pro 6* * CPU: MT6797T Helio X25* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M3 Note* * CPU: MT6755 Helio P10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu PRO 5 mini* * CPU: MT6797 Helio X20* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M1 Metal* * CPU: MT6795 Helio X10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M2* * CPU: MT6735* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu MX5* * CPU: MT6795 Helio X10* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M2 Note* * CPU: MT6753* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M1 Note* * CPU: MT6752* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*  *Meizu M1* * CPU: MT6732* * Read Computer Extended Information** Read Full Flash** Write Full Flash** Auto Format*   *Here is Test Reports by our Beloved Beta Testers & Supporters*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download Now : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request from VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

